# Most Subscribed Cubing YouTube Channels



## teboecubes (Jan 4, 2018)

A list YouTube Cubers with the most subscribers. Post whichever ones I missed, and I'll edit them in. These are just the ones I can think of, and of course, I'll edit as sub counts change.


Cuby (2.51M)
Евгений Бондаренко³ (1.35M)
TheMaoiSha (1.27M)
CUBEDAY (505K)
Алексей Якушечкин (444K)
RedKB (411K)
Feliks Zemdegs (397K)
J Perm (356K)
JRCuber (329K)
DżoDżo (247K)
Z3Cubing (246K)
NathanWilson (237K)
CUBASTIC (221K)
CrazyBadCuber (198K)
Rubik's (181K)
TheCubicle (171K)
JS Cuber (168K)
Tony Fisher (168K)
Cubeorithms (166K)
MeMyselfandPi (160K)
Leo Borromeo - Speedcuber (152K)
Kevin Hays (150K)
TheSergsB (148K)
Noah Richardson (147K)
Maxim Chechnev (122K)
Cubo vício (117K)
OskarPuzzle (109K)
Rafael Cinoto (104K)
ParadoxCubing (88K)
SpeedCubeReview (78K)
EZCubing (77K)
Cubing Encoded (74K)
cyotheking (73K)
Alex Ti (71K)
SirDavidLudwig (70K)
Lazer0Monkey (67K)
Raul Low (62K)
Thrawst (62K)
LC Cuber (61K)
Hashtag Cuber (59K)
BrodytheCuber (57K)
UberCuber (56K)
ColorfulPockets (56K)
DGCubes (53K)
Domnu' Puzzle - Crisian Leana (53.2K)
TCKyewbs (50K)
CanChrisSolve? (49K)
Интернет-магазин Кубмаркет (49K)
Tingman (48K)
Ar Speedcuber (48K)
Kubik TV (46K)
Cube Solve Hero (45K)


----------



## JustAnotherGenericCuber (Jan 4, 2018)

You have two 4s


----------



## Gomorrite (Jan 4, 2018)

Really strange that the first two are in Spanish, considering there are way more cubers speaking English. They both seem to be followed by many people who aren't really into cubing. I have seen some videos by TheMaoiSha and he is a very funny guy.


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Jan 4, 2018)

Can you keep going to like 15? It’s quite interesting.


----------



## Gomorrite (Jan 4, 2018)

I can't find any that you missed. Possibly NathanWilson (91 K) is 10th? (and possibly climbing positions fast)


----------



## DGCubes (Jan 4, 2018)

If you want to add more, here are some other channels that are pretty big (20K+, and a couple that are close to 20K):



Spoiler: YouCubers



NathanWilson (91K)
Noah Richardson (90K)
ParadoxCubing (70K)
TheCubicle.us (61K)
Kevin Hays (53K)
cyotheking (50K)
Rubik's (44K)
Sajwo (41K)
LC Cuber (40K)
Hashtag Cuber (39K)
Thrawst (39K)
DGCubes (38K)
lucascube (35K)
CanChrisSolve? (34K)
Cubey Time (34K)
RubiksCube Fannation (32K)
J Perm (32K)
Mats Valk (30K)
UberCuber (30K)
INSANEcuber (29K)
Cubeorithms (28K)
Derpy Cuber (25K)
TheProgrammingCuber (24K)
JustKeepCubing (23K)
XTownCuber (21K)
Cubing Encoded (21K)
TCKyewbs (18K)
tehcubedude (17K)
LaZer0MonKey (17K)



I'm sure there are quite a few I missed, but it should be a good start. If you're able to complete this list, I could make a page on my website of the top 25 or something that would update automatically. Kind of like what they tried to do here, but more inclusive and with live subscriber counts.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jan 4, 2018)

DGCubes said:


> If you want to add more, here are some other channels that are pretty big (20K+, and a couple that are close to 20K):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What about Cubey Time? Or @Moonwink Cuber?


----------



## PyraMaster (Jan 4, 2018)

I just started a youtube channel It has 4 subs! you should put is on the list. LOL!!!


----------



## teboecubes (Jan 4, 2018)

FastCubeMaster said:


> Can you keep going to like 15? It’s quite interesting.


I originally was going to have 20, and I might still get there


----------



## DGCubes (Jan 4, 2018)

Competition Cuber said:


> What about Cubey Time? Or @Moonwink Cuber?



Cubey Time is on my list. And (no offence to Moonwink Cuber) but he currently has 163 subscribers. My list only includes people who are near or above 20K, because once you reach a certain point, there are way too many to count.


----------



## teboecubes (Jan 4, 2018)

DGCubes said:


> If you want to add more, here are some other channels that are pretty big (20K+, and a couple that are close to 20K):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Put all yours on the list! (minus the ones < 20K)


----------



## FireCuber (Jan 4, 2018)

teboecubes said:


> I originally was going to have 20, and I might still get there



Same for me!! I HOPE I get some more.


----------



## Gomorrite (Jan 4, 2018)

If 20K is the threshold, you are missing many:

Евгений Бондаренко (149K)
CUBEDAY (120K)
Maxim Chechnev (78K)
Raul Low Beattie (42K)
Holdik Live (36K)
R de rubik (33K)
JS cuber (32K)
Jona3 (26K)
Del Rubikeo (25K)
WEDNESS (24K)

This is what I got from a quick search for Spanish and Russian language channels. If you look into more languages, I am sure you can fin many more.


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Jan 4, 2018)

Any challengers to go for >10k?


----------



## DGCubes (Jan 4, 2018)

Gomorrite said:


> If 20K is the threshold, you are missing many:
> 
> Евгений Бондаренко (149K)
> CUBEDAY (120K)
> ...



Yeah, I was mostly doing English channels because those are the ones I know. That's cool that there are so many in other languages. Thanks for sharing!

Here are a couple more I was able to find (and a couple I suddenly remembered):
SpeedCubeReview (31K)
Thada Rubik (25K)
cyoubx (23K)
Cubing World (22K)
NTP Cuber (21K)
Collin Burns (19K)


----------



## teboecubes (Jan 4, 2018)

Yay we're at Top 50!


----------



## ch_ts (Jan 4, 2018)

A couple more who have been showing up in my recommended videos:
Cubeologist 25k
legoboyz3! 63k


----------



## teboecubes (Jan 4, 2018)

ch_ts said:


> A couple more who have been showing up in my recommended videos:
> Cubeologist 25k
> legoboyz3! 63k


wow cant believe i missed legoboyz3!


----------



## ch_ts (Jan 4, 2018)

we also forgot the weird and wonderful ColorfulPockets 44k


----------



## teboecubes (Jan 4, 2018)

ch_ts said:


> we also forgot the weird and wonderful ColorfulPockets 44k


Just realized, while starting this list, I didn’t even look at my subscriptions. I have ColorfulPockets, Cubey time, and legoboyz3 in there


----------



## Gomorrite (Jan 4, 2018)

Found 2 in Portuguese and one in French.

Rafael Cinoto (50K)
Cubo vício (34K)
Victor Colin (23K)

I have also searched in Vietnamese, Tagalog, Malay, German, Italian, Dutch, Romanian, Mandarin, and some others. Found nothing with 20K+ though.

EDIT: Gianfranco Huanqui (22 K)


----------



## JustAnotherGenericCuber (Jan 5, 2018)

EZCubing has 25k


----------



## DGCubes (Jan 5, 2018)

corenpuzzle currently has 19K. Might be worth adding to the list since he's so close.


----------



## Gomorrite (Jan 5, 2018)

I keep finding them and I'm not even looking anymore. 

Cubos Cubik (33K)
Ar Speedcuber (31K)


----------



## applezfall (Jan 5, 2018)

newmagicfilms is a romanian youcuber with 17.360 subs might be worth adding


----------



## Sajwo (Jan 5, 2018)

Dzodzo has 34k


----------



## teboecubes (Mar 13, 2018)

New Threshold: Top 50


----------



## picklewizard21 (Mar 13, 2018)

What about derpy!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Megaminxer (Mar 13, 2018)

You forgot about Polyhedral Paradise, who has a whopping 13 subscribers


----------



## teboecubes (Mar 13, 2018)

picklewizard21 said:


> What about derpy!!!!!!!!!!!


Fixed!


----------



## PyraMaster (Mar 13, 2018)

Megaminxer said:


> You forgot about Polyhedral Paradise, who has a whopping 13 subscribers



What about mine? Mine has a whopping 8 subscribers!

Crazyslowcubing


----------



## Vorherrscher (May 23, 2018)

Gianfranco Huanqui has 25k subs so he might be worth adding. Also, Cube Roll's other channel carykh has 266k subs.


----------



## Tabe (May 23, 2018)

PyraMaster said:


> What about mine? Mine has a whopping 8 subscribers!
> 
> Crazyslowcubing


I've got 10! CoachTabeCubing


----------



## teboecubes (May 23, 2018)

Vorherrscher said:


> Gianfranco Huanqui has 25k subs so he might be worth adding. Also, Cube Roll's other channel carykh has 266k subs.


Yeah I haven’t updated this list in a couple months; I will get to it soon though. I’ll probably add Gianfranco, as long as he’s in the top 50, but I won’t add carykh since it’s not a cubing channel, it’s mainly a channel about coding, ai, computers etc.


----------



## PyraMaster (May 23, 2018)

Tabe said:


> I've got 10! CoachTabeCubing



I just got my 10th a few days ago!


----------



## GenTheThief (May 23, 2018)

Gregs Puzzles (18k)


----------



## Tabe (May 23, 2018)

PyraMaster said:


> I just got my 10th a few days ago!


Haha. Nice work!


----------



## PyraMaster (May 24, 2018)

Tabe said:


> Haha. Nice work!



Thanks!


----------



## newtonbase (May 24, 2018)

I have 26! I didn't know that. I expect most are friends and family but I do have a PLL parity video with a few views.


----------



## Gomorrite (May 25, 2018)

The Russian youtuber that is in 4th position already has 100k more than when this list was made. I'm not that surprised since cubing in Russia is right now growing faster than in any other country.


----------



## teboecubes (May 25, 2018)

I just edited the top 20. The other 30 may not have accurate sub counts


----------



## bugybunny (Jun 12, 2018)

> TheMaoiSha 

Did this guy buy subs? His videos don’t quite match up with his view numbers.


----------



## teboecubes (Jun 15, 2018)

Update: Congrats to *JRCuber* for reaching 250K subscribers!


----------



## teboecubes (Jun 21, 2018)

Update: Congrats to *Noah Richardson* for reaching 100K subscribers!


----------



## Gomorrite (Jun 21, 2018)

Евгений Бондаренко³ is now the 3rd biggest. English-speaking is out of the top 3.


----------



## LightFlame_ (Jun 21, 2018)

wait till i surprise you with my very-respectable subscriber count of 1


----------



## Tabe (Jun 21, 2018)

teboecubes said:


> Update: Congrats to *Noah Richardson* for reaching 100K subscribers!


Well-deserved. Just wish he'd make more videos!


----------



## Gomorrite (Jun 21, 2018)

Alex Ti - 38K https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC3lDWtFAS7HUYmDNG3rSr5g/featured
Kchiuk - 33K https://www.youtube.com/user/KchiukLive
Влад Девайс - 35K https://www.youtube.com/user/vladdevice

And I guess this one shouldn't count because only his most recent videos are about cubing, but it does have 322K subscribers. https://www.youtube.com/user/VeltistonY/videos

Soon half of the list will be Russian cubers.


----------



## teboecubes (Jun 22, 2018)

New Threshold - 50K subs, because I couldn't keep all of the sub counts up to date a̶n̶d̶ ̶t̶o̶t̶a̶l̶l̶y̶ ̶n̶o̶t̶ ̶b̶e̶c̶a̶u̶s̶e̶ ̶I̶ ̶a̶c̶c̶i̶d̶e̶n̶t̶a̶l̶l̶y̶ ̶d̶e̶l̶e̶t̶e̶d̶ ̶h̶a̶l̶f̶ ̶t̶h̶e̶ ̶l̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶d̶u̶r̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶e̶d̶i̶t̶i̶n̶g̶.̶


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 22, 2018)

For what it's worth, I can see the history as a moderator. Here's the list under 50k as it appeared last Friday:


Raul Low Beattie (47K)
Cubeorithms (46K)
J Perm (44K)
LC Cuber (44K)
Sajwo (42K)
Hashtag Cuber (42K)
DGCubes (42K)
SirDavidLudwig (40K)
Thrawst (40K)
Cubo vício (39K)

CanChrisSolve? (38K)
lucascube (37K)
SpeedCubeReview (37K)

badmephisto (36K)
Cubey Time (35K)
DżoDżo (35K)
Cubos Cubik (35K)
RubiksCube Fannation (34K)

R de rubik (34K)
Mats Valk (34K)
Ar Speedcuber (33K)
EZCubing (32K)
INSANEcuber (32K)
Jona³ (28K)


----------



## teboecubes (Jun 22, 2018)

Mike Hughey said:


> For what it's worth, I can see the history as a moderator. Here's the list under 50k as it appeared last Friday:
> 
> 
> Raul Low Beattie (47K)
> ...


Thanks! Just added it back to the list


----------



## DGCubes (Jun 23, 2018)

Hey, @teboecubes! So I just went through and updated everyone's subscriber counts, and the bottom of the list moved around quite a bit. Here's the list, if you want to update the original post. 



Spoiler: top 50




TheMaoiSha (1.2M)
Cuby (702K)
Евгений Бондаренко (375K)

RedKB (372K)

Алексей Якушечкин (322K)
CUBEDAY (295K)
Feliks Zemdegs (277K)
JRCuber (251K)
CrazyBadCuber (194K)
MeMyselfandPi (157K)
Tony Fisher (152K)
TheSergsB (132K)
NathanWilson (132K)
OskarPuzzle (112K)
Maxim Chechnev (110K)
Noah Richardson (109K)
legoboyz3! (89K)
TheCubicle.us (83K)
ParadoxCubing (79K)
JS cuber (66K)
Kevin Hays (66K)

Cubeorithms (61K)
Rafael Cinoto (58K)

cyotheking (58K)

Holdik Live (58K)

J Perm (57K)
Rubik's (53K)

Raul Low Beattie (53K)
SirDavidLudwig (51K)
ColorfulPockets (50K)

Cubo vício (49K)

LC Cuber (48K)

Hashtag Cuber (45K)
DGCubes (45K)
*Sajwo (41K)*

Thrawst (41K)

CanChrisSolve? (40K)
SpeedCubeReview (39K)
EZCubing (38K)

lucascube (37K)

RubiksCube Fannation (37K)
DżoDżo (36K)

Mats Valk (36K)

Cubey Time (36K)

badmephisto (35K)

Cubos Cubik (35K)

R de rubik (35K)
Ar Speedcuber (35K)
INSANEcuber (33K)
Jona³ (29K)
Also, Sajwo (#35) appears to have deleted all his videos. He still has all the subscribers, but I figured I'd bring this to your attention. (In the event that you decide to take him off the list, Derpy Cuber (28K) is the closest I was able to find to this list.)


----------



## teboecubes (Jun 23, 2018)

DGCubes said:


> Hey, @teboecubes! So I just went through and updated everyone's subscriber counts, and the bottom of the list moved around quite a bit. Here's the list, if you want to update the original post.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome! I just updated it. Thanks (also i did remove sajwo)


----------



## BlurryZMan (Jul 6, 2018)

Pretty crazy how MeMyselfandPi makes the top 10 still to this day. Really shows the affect he had on cubers back in the day.


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Jul 6, 2018)

Memyselfandpi introduced me to the YouTube side of cubing. And I'm a newer (almost a year) cuber.


----------



## DGCubes (Jul 7, 2018)

Just realized the list is missing UberCuber (currently 38K).


----------



## teboecubes (Jul 7, 2018)

DGCubes said:


> Just realized the list is missing UberCuber (currently 38K).


ok just added him


----------



## teboecubes (Jul 8, 2018)

Updated all of them just now


----------



## teboecubes (Aug 8, 2018)

Update: Congrats to *Derpy Cuber* for reaching 30K subscribers and making it into the Top 50!


----------



## Gomorrite (Aug 8, 2018)

He is at least 58th if you include other Youtubers that have grown in the meanwhile:

1 TheMaoiSha https://www.youtube.com/user/TheMaoiSha 1200 K
2 Cuby https://www.youtube.com/user/CubyPuzzles 815 K
3 Евгений Бондаренко https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCs-8HSq9pGh2muh3-OQy11g 411 K
4 RedKB https://www.youtube.com/user/redkb 376 K
5 Алексей Якушечкин https://www.youtube.com/user/VeltistonY 331 K
6 CUBEDAY https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC7lAsa9486yCTy58cC-16SA 313 K
7 Feliks Zemdegs https://www.youtube.com/user/fazrulz1 288 K
8 JRCuber https://www.youtube.com/user/JRCuber 260 K
9 CrazyBadCuber https://www.youtube.com/user/crazybadcuber 194 K
10 MeMyselfandPi https://www.youtube.com/user/MeMyselfAndPi 158 K
11 Tony Fisher https://www.youtube.com/user/KaiXevandStanley 153 K
12 NathanWilson https://www.youtube.com/user/NerdBubblegum 138 K
13 TheSergsB https://www.youtube.com/user/TheSergsB 134 K
14 OskarPuzzle https://www.youtube.com/user/OskarPuzzle 112 K
15 Maxim Chechnev https://www.youtube.com/user/MaximChechnev 112 K
16 Noah Richardson https://www.youtube.com/user/noahhrichardsonn 112 K
17 legoboyz3! https://www.youtube.com/user/legoboyz3Cubes 90 K
18 TheCubicle.us https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCfZGUwLPuHca5ZO_crTUOlA 88 K
19 ParadoxCubing https://www.youtube.com/user/ParadoxCubing 80 K
20 JS cuber https://www.youtube.com/user/aboz049 70 K
21 Kevin Hays https://www.youtube.com/user/26HTK 70 K
22 Cubeorithms https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCvfwnt0El9Rd-aFdQWGzvug 65 K
23 J Perm https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCqTVfT9JQqhA6_Hi_h_h97Q 63 K
24 Rafael Cinoto https://www.youtube.com/user/rafaelcinoto 61 K
25 Holdik Live https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCVKnT0vTxDdHKDGTPw2G_lg 60 K
26 cyotheking https://www.youtube.com/user/cyotheking 59 K
27 Rubik's https://www.youtube.com/user/RubiksTV 55 K
28 SirDavidLudwig https://www.youtube.com/user/DavidLudwig2 55 K
29 Raul Low Beattie https://www.youtube.com/user/rlow14 54 K
30 Cubo vício https://www.youtube.com/user/canalcubovicio 53 K
31 ColorfulPockets https://www.youtube.com/user/ColorfulPockets 50 K
32 LC Cuber https://www.youtube.com/user/chuloo84 49 K
33 Hashtag Cuber https://www.youtube.com/user/hashtagcuber 46 K
34 DGCubes https://www.youtube.com/user/DGCubes 46 K
35 Alex TI https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC3lDWtFAS7HUYmDNG3rSr5g 42 K
36 Thrawst https://www.youtube.com/user/Thrawst 41 K
37 SpeedCubeReview https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC8TCeJ6Es8hU9oOzRZhxzfQ 41 K
38 EZCubing https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCIg88gmj3PBUnFM294umhxQ 41 K
39 CanChrisSolve? https://www.youtube.com/user/haribo41296 40 K
40 UberCuber https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCdk3zsSBYZ885L-54AKfo4A 39 K
41 LeganM10 https://www.youtube.com/user/leganm10 39 K
42 Влад Девайс https://www.youtube.com/user/vladdevice 38 K
43 lucascube https://www.youtube.com/user/thelucascube 37 K
44 RubiksCube Fannation https://www.youtube.com/user/daskollam 37 K
45 DżoDżo https://www.youtube.com/user/RadekDzoDzo 37 K
46 Mats Valk https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCk_nBvBjw0DuEtrT8Sxv5vA 37 K
47 Cubey Time https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCDW2lTxthzPAGZ0U_HMTiaw 36 K
48 R de rubik https://www.youtube.com/user/Rderubik 36 K
49 Cubos Cubik https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC7nEJmFxMwauknWS-VQg0tg 36 K
50 Ar Speedcuber https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCNX6EKPPelVpk9GjGpNcK7g 36 K
51 Kchiuk https://www.youtube.com/user/KchiukLive/ 36 K
52 badmephisto https://www.youtube.com/user/badmephisto 35 K
53 INSANEcuber https://www.youtube.com/user/therubikscard101 34 K
54 Интернет-магазин Кубмаркет https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCAgtKRrZcLEOiQPSG1Ikcfg 34 K
55 Kubik TV https://www.youtube.com/user/kubikSMART 34 K
56 Del Rubikeo https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCt_ue6Xe5_pAqXAO-Cp6ruQ 33 K
57 Thada Rubik https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCkDvDTSzrpthzir71qjSQWw 31 K
58 Derpy Cuber https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC0A2GSmPwKC_FE5drWA7vZA 30 K
59 WEDNESS https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCVivbTwSWytIiq2CalOcKxQ 30 K
60 Jona3 https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC2ITVJM5Dl9id98T_LA625A 29 K
61 Cubing Encoded https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCkv4hqhHauiB88q1vBAiYaQ 29 K
62 cubeologist https://www.youtube.com/user/cubeologist42 28 K
63 AVIZORRA https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC54jb8VtvOEZmkYfAwyfDrw 28 K
64 NTP Cuber https://www.youtube.com/user/natthaphat200 27 K
65 Victor Colin https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCVkyHhB6spac596jVclMtQw 26 K
66 TheProgrammingCuber https://www.youtube.com/user/TheProgrammingCuber 26 K
67 TCKyewbs https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCQxsf0_ZHlQzlWo0UBKxlPw 26 K
68 Modi Cube https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCHYCrvqvgoJsYhbdyPYyUuA 26 K
69 Gianfranco Huanqui https://www.youtube.com/user/GHROCKON 25 K


----------



## teboecubes (Sep 8, 2018)

Update: *legoboyz3! *is now *Z3Cubing*, at 95K subscribers!


----------



## pjk (Sep 8, 2018)

Is there a wiki page for this list? Here is an older page on there:
https://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/index.php/List_of_YouTube_cubers
It would be good to have an updated page on the wiki for the most subscribed.


----------



## Thom S. (Sep 8, 2018)

pjk said:


> It would be good to have an updated page on the wiki for the most subscribed.



How about linking the Channel to a Youtube name List so a script could get the subscriber count in real time and automatically sort them when viewing the page so it would always be fairly updated


----------



## pjk (Sep 9, 2018)

Thom S. said:


> How about linking the Channel to a Youtube name List so a script could get the subscriber count in real time and automatically sort them when viewing the page so it would always be fairly updated


That's a great idea. If you can make that happen, that would be useful on the wiki.


----------



## Thom S. (Sep 9, 2018)

pjk said:


> That's a great idea. If you can make that happen, that would be useful on the wiki



I will try to


----------



## Cubeorithms (Sep 11, 2018)

Wow, I just found this now. This is fantastic. Thanks for keeping this updated!


----------



## teboecubes (Nov 3, 2018)

Updates: 
Congrats to *Cuby* for reaching 1M subscribers!!! The second cubing channel to do so!
Congrats to *евгений бондаренко* for reaching 500K subscribers!
Congrats to *Feliks Zemdegs *for reaching 300K subscribers!
Congrats to *NathanWilson *for reaching 150K subscribers!
Congrats to *TheCubicle.us *for reaching 100K subscribers!

I only updated the channels with >100K subs.


----------



## teboecubes (Jan 5, 2019)

I hadn't updated the list in a while, so I did today, and there were a lot of changes. I discovered Kubik TV with 39K subscribers, and Mats Valk changed to Valk Cubing. Also, Holdik Live gained a bunch of subscribers, but doesn't make cubing videos anymore, so I might take the channel off the list in the next update.


----------



## teboecubes (Apr 1, 2019)

I finally got around to updating the list again, and it just so happens that at about the same time T-Series was becoming the #1 channel on YouTube (rip pewds), *Cuby* surpassed *TheMaoiSha* in the cubing list, at 1.3 million subscribers.


----------



## teboecubes (Jul 4, 2019)

I updated the list again and took out *Holdik Live*, as he doesn't seem to make cubing content and the majority of his videos are non-cubing-related. So now it's a top 49 temporarily.

Edit: with the removal of *Holdik Live*, back on the list at number 50 is *Cubey Time*!


----------



## teboecubes (Dec 15, 2019)

Just found out that *Leo Borromeo - Speedcuber *had a ton of subscribers and is actually pretty high up on the list. I didn't update the rest of the channels though.


----------



## Nathanael (Dec 15, 2019)

The weird thing is, I think a lot of the smaller YouTubers are better known (at least where I am). e.g J Perm, JR Cuber, EZCubing etc. I assume this is mostly because 1. The bigger channels are in a different language to me and 2. The bigger YouTubers are entertainers while the smaller ones make tips and how to videos.

Maybe I'm wrong. I probably am. This is just an opinion. Don't worry about this too much.


----------



## AlphaCuber is awesome (Dec 15, 2019)

teboecubes said:


> Just found out that *Leo Borromeo - Speedcuber *had a ton of subscribers and is actually pretty high up on the list. I didn't update the rest of the channels though.



Please do update the list I think it's really awesome and these people who are bringing cubing to the mainstream are awesome. Some of these channels have really grown so it would be interesting to see who is where.


----------



## ProStar (Dec 15, 2019)

Z3Cubing is over 200k and J perm is over 240k


----------



## GAN 356 X (Dec 15, 2019)

I have never even heard of the top 3. Add cubeorithms too


----------



## Nathanael (Dec 15, 2019)

Try Tingman. His Youtube Channel is really good!


----------



## ProStar (Dec 15, 2019)

GAN 356 X said:


> I have never even heard of the top 3. Add cubeorithms too



I haven't heard of top 5 lol


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (Dec 16, 2019)

DarkSavage said:


> I haven't heard of top 5 lol


Me too


----------



## ProStar (Dec 16, 2019)

Nathanael said:


> Try Tingman. His Youtube Channel is really good!



Tingman isn't in the top 50. He only has 20k, and #50 has 40k.


----------



## teboecubes (May 23, 2020)

I just updated the list for a first time in a long while, and things have changed:

*Tingman *and *Cube Solve Hero* entered the list, both nearing 50K subscribers.
*Евгений Бондаренко³* replaces *TheMaoiSha* as the second most subscribed cubing channel, at 1.35M subscribers.
*CUBASTIC* joins the list as *Евгений Бондаренко³'s* second English channel, already at 221K subscribers.
*Cuby* passed the 2 million mark, and now has 2.51M subscribers.


----------



## BrodytheCuber (Jul 5, 2020)

teboecubes said:


> I just updated the list for a first time in a long while, and things have changed:
> 
> *Tingman *and *Cube Solve Hero* entered the list, both nearing 50K subscribers.
> *Евгений Бондаренко³* replaces *TheMaoiSha* as the second most subscribed cubing channel, at 1.35M subscribers.
> ...


If you're interested in making updates: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCmRrNhvw9kDgvLmBCcQRzJA?view_as=subscriber


----------



## teboecubes (Jul 6, 2020)

BrodytheCuber said:


> If you're interested in making updates: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCmRrNhvw9kDgvLmBCcQRzJA?view_as=subscriber


Oh, can’t believe I didn’t put your channel considering I watch your videos lol, next time I update it I have to add you and max park


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jul 6, 2020)

KamTheCuber said:


> The second one is russian


The post got updated so the second one is russian.

Plus you're replying to a post from 2018...


----------



## cuber Q (Dec 2, 2020)

you forgot me!


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 2, 2020)

cuber Q said:


> you forgot me!


you have 6 subs. These are the* biggest *channels
EDIT:7 subs now, you are headed for the sky dude!


----------



## devin-generalcubing (Jun 6, 2022)

Hey i would like to make a new post for this thread its been a while so a top 25 of the current should help anyone this helped me alot with various different things so here is the top 25 list

i felt like people like cuby, TheMaoiSha, and Алексей Якушечкин etc. Were more puzzle videos than cubing videos so i decided to make a rule of >50% cubing content (last 10 videos have at least 5 cubing related) for this list as this is the most subscribed cubing youtube channels if you want a list here is a absolute list

1. King of Cubers 3.08M subscribers
2. Евгений Бондаренко³ 2.04M subscribers
3. CUBASTIC 1.42M subscribers
4. Rahul chopde 1.36M subscribers
5. J Perm1.11M subscribers
6. Souptimmy 988K subscribers
7. Captain Cuber 732K subscribers
8. Tingman 561K subscribers
9. CUBEDAY 511K subscribers
10. Feliks Zemdegs 471K subscribers
11. Z3Cubing 456K subscribers
12. RedKB 401K subscribers
13. Cubeorithms 369K subscribers
14. CubeHead 334K subscribers
15 JRCuber 330K subscribers
16. Leo Borromeo - Speedcuber 321K subscribers
17. Rubik's 308K subscribers
18. TheSimonShi 302K subscribers
19. Cube For Speed 298K subscribers
20. JS cuber 269K subscribers
21. Cubing Encoded 223K subscribers
22 TheCubicle 222K subscribers
23 CrazyBadCuber 191K subscribers
24 Kevin Hays 179K subscribers
25 Tony Fisher 167K subscribers



if there are any mistakes update this


----------



## SpeedCubing RDJ (Jun 6, 2022)

devin-generalcubing said:


> Hey i would like to make a new post for this thread its been a while so a top 25 of the current should help anyone this helped me alot with various different things so here is the top 25 list
> 
> i felt like people like cuby, TheMaoiSha, and Алексей Якушечкин etc. Were more puzzle videos than cubing videos so i decided to make a rule of >50% cubing content (last 10 videos have at least 5 cubing related) for this list as this is the most subscribed cubing youtube channels if you want a list here is a absolute list
> 
> ...


Got rickrolled…
the link on the “full list is just a rickroll


----------



## teboecubes (Jun 6, 2022)

devin-generalcubing said:


> Hey i would like to make a new post for this thread its been a while so a top 25 of the current should help anyone this helped me alot with various different things so here is the top 25 list
> 
> i felt like people like cuby, TheMaoiSha, and Алексей Якушечкин etc. Were more puzzle videos than cubing videos so i decided to make a rule of >50% cubing content (last 10 videos have at least 5 cubing related) for this list as this is the most subscribed cubing youtube channels if you want a list here is a absolute list
> 
> ...


THANK YOU for keeping this alive, I havent updated my list in a while so I'm glad someones keeping a database of this


----------



## abunickabhi (Jun 7, 2022)

devin-generalcubing said:


> Hey i would like to make a new post for this thread its been a while so a top 25 of the current should help anyone this helped me alot with various different things so here is the top 25 list
> 
> i felt like people like cuby, TheMaoiSha, and Алексей Якушечкин etc. Were more puzzle videos than cubing videos so i decided to make a rule of >50% cubing content (last 10 videos have at least 5 cubing related) for this list as this is the most subscribed cubing youtube channels if you want a list here is a absolute list
> 
> ...


I have met kingofcubers, Rahul Chopde, he is a nice guy.

He really wants to promote cubing to everyone in a very simple and popular way, F E' F' M' F' M F2 E F'.


----------



## qwr (Jun 8, 2022)

BrodytheCuber said:


> If you're interested in making updates: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCmRrNhvw9kDgvLmBCcQRzJA?view_as=subscriber


Brody has had an account for 5 years and just posted this one message


----------



## XYZ Cubing (Jun 8, 2022)

I mean J perm did comment on my video... So he is my best friend now and now I have 1.11 million subs cuz he shares his subs with me


----------



## SpeedCubing RDJ (Jun 8, 2022)

qwr said:


> Brody has had an account for 5 years and just posted this one message


I think he didn’t check the forums anymore. The last time he Was seen on the forums was October 2020


----------



## devin-generalcubing (Jun 10, 2022)

~~~~Update~~~~
1. How many subs has each cuber gained since monday
2. updated subscriber counts
3. The least and most subscribers gained in bold

1. King of cubers 3.14M subscribers *+ 60,000 Subscribers*
2. Евгений Бондаренко³ 2.04M subscribers +0 Subscribers
3. CUBASTIC 1.42M subscribers +0 subscribers
4. Rahul chopde 1.37M subscribers + 1,000 subscribers
5. J Perm 1.12M subscribers + 10,000 subscribers
6. Souptimmy 1.01M subscribers + 13,000 Subscribers
7. Captain Cuber 737K subscribers + 5,000 Subscribers
8. Tingman 565K subscribers + 4,000 Subscribers
9. CUBEDAY 511K subscribers* +0 subscribers*
10. Feliks Zemdegs 471K subscribers +0 subscribers
11. Z3Cubing 458K subscribers +2,000 subscribers
12. RedKB 401K subscribers +0 subscribers
13. Cubeorithms 370K subscribers +1,000 subscribers
14. CubeHead 344K subscribers +10,000 subscribers
15 JRCuber 330K subscribers +0 subscribers
16. Leo Borromeo - Speedcuber 322K subscribers +1,000 subscribers
17. Rubik's 309K subscribers + 1,000 subscribers
18. TheSimonShi 302K subscribers +0 subscribers
19. Cube For Speed 305K subscribers +7,000 subscribers
20. JS cuber 269K subscribers +0 subscribers
21. Cubing Encoded 224K subscribers +1,000 subscribers
22 TheCubicle 223K subscribers +1,000 subscribers
23 CrazyBadCuber 191K subscribers +0 subscribers
24 Kevin Hays 179K subscribers +0 subscribers
25 Tony Fisher 167K subscribers +0 subscribers


Fastest Growing
1. King of cubers 3.14M subscribers *+ 60,000 Subscribers*
2. Souptimmy 1.01M subscribers + 13,000 Subscribers
3. CubeHead 344K subscribers +10,000 subscribers
4. J Perm 1.12M subscribers + 10,000 subscribers
5. Cube For Speed 305K subscribers +7,000 subscribers


----------



## qwr (Jun 10, 2022)

devin-generalcubing said:


> ~~~~Update~~~~
> 1. How many subs has each cuber gained since monday
> 2. updated subscriber counts
> 3. The least and most subscribers gained in bold
> ...


just link to socialblade for each channel


----------



## devin-generalcubing (Jun 13, 2022)

qwr said:


> just link to socialblade for each channel


no u


----------



## devin-generalcubing (Jun 13, 2022)

well on second thought i might as well link the socialblade to each of them


https://socialblade.com/youtube/c/kingofcubers




https://socialblade.com/youtube/c/bondarenkoyt




https://socialblade.com/youtube/c/cubastic




https://socialblade.com/youtube/c/rahulchopde




https://socialblade.com/youtube/c/jperm




https://socialblade.com/youtube/c/souptimmy




https://socialblade.com/youtube/channel/UCo5DLltLZGE5NbkEbu_sgBg




https://socialblade.com/youtube/c/tingmanfilms




https://socialblade.com/youtube/c/cubeday




https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/fazrulz1




https://socialblade.com/youtube/c/z3cubing




https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/redkb




https://socialblade.com/youtube/c/cubeorithms




https://socialblade.com/youtube/c/cubehead




https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/jrcuber




https://socialblade.com/youtube/c/leoborromeospeedcuber




https://socialblade.com/youtube/c/rubikscube




https://socialblade.com/youtube/c/thesimonshi




https://socialblade.com/youtube/c/cubeforspeed




https://socialblade.com/youtube/c/jscuber




https://socialblade.com/youtube/c/cubingencoded




https://socialblade.com/youtube/c/thecubicleus




https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/crazybadcuber




https://socialblade.com/youtube/c/hayscubing




https://socialblade.com/youtube/c/tonyfisherpuzzles


----------



## devin-generalcubing (Jun 15, 2022)

king of cubers gained +40,000 subs
cube for speed gained +13,000 subs
cubehead gained 2K+ subs
jperm 0k
souptimmy 20k subs
captain cuber 18k+ subs


----------



## devin-generalcubing (Jun 15, 2022)

jperm 10k*


----------



## NONOGamer12 (Jun 15, 2022)

devin-generalcubing said:


> jperm 10k*


jperm 1mill


----------



## qwr (Jun 16, 2022)

devin-generalcubing said:


> well on second thought i might as well link the socialblade to each of them
> 
> 
> https://socialblade.com/youtube/c/kingofcubers
> ...


socialblade has builtin viewer for comparing 3 channels. idk if their api is free but that could be used to compare more channels



https://socialblade.com/youtube/compare/kingofcubers%20/souptimmy%20/cubehead


----------



## devin-generalcubing (Jun 20, 2022)

qwr said:


> socialblade has builtin viewer for comparing 3 channels. idk if their api is free but that could be used to compare more channels
> 
> 
> 
> https://socialblade.com/youtube/compare/kingofcubers%20/souptimmy%20/cubehead


ip grab im not following your tricks


----------



## devin-generalcubing (Jun 20, 2022)

NONOGamer12 said:


> jperm 1mill


dumb i mean he gained 10k subs


----------



## qwr (Jun 21, 2022)

devin-generalcubing said:


> ip grab im not following your tricks


you can hover over the link or just copy and paste it into your browser. i'm not that kinda person


----------



## devin-generalcubing (Jun 23, 2022)

qwr said:


> you can hover over the link or just copy and paste it into your browser. i'm that kinda person


that is what a iq grabber would say


----------



## Imsoosm (Jun 24, 2022)

devin-generalcubing said:


> that is what a iq grabber would say


If you don't want to click it, don't. Stop making a big fuss over @qwr being an IP grabber.


----------



## NONOGamer12 (Jun 25, 2022)

devin-generalcubing said:


> dumb i mean he gained 10k subs


I did not know that, I thought that you were saying total.


----------



## devin-generalcubing (Jun 25, 2022)

Magical Cuber

150k


----------



## CornerTwisted (Jun 25, 2022)

This underrated guy named CornerTwisted has 6.9M subs.


----------



## devin-generalcubing (Jun 25, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> If you don't want to click it, don't. Stop making a big fuss over @qwr being an IP grabber.


stop making a big fuss over a joke


----------



## devin-generalcubing (Jun 25, 2022)

CornerTwisted said:


> This underrated guy named CornerTwisted has 6.9M subs.


cant find it send the link


----------



## Garf (Jun 26, 2022)

@Eli Apperson's channel is rated under "Entertainment". I feel like that is pretty accurate.


----------



## Swagrid (Jun 26, 2022)

devin-generalcubing said:


> that is what a iq grabber would say


I fear your iq has already been grabbed


----------



## devin-generalcubing (Jun 27, 2022)

Swagrid said:


> I fear your iq has already been grabbed


lol


----------



## devin-generalcubing (Jun 27, 2022)

King of Cubers



3.27M subscribers






CUBASTIC

1.45M subscribers







Rahul chopde



1.4M subscribers







J Perm



1.15M subscribers





SoupTimmy



1.1M subscribers


top 5


----------



## devin-generalcubing (Jun 27, 2022)

souptimmy might overpass j perm soon


----------



## NONOGamer12 (Jun 28, 2022)

devin-generalcubing said:


> King of Cubers
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hold up souptimmy is in top 5!!!


----------

